# Need a new Tent



## funnymummy (28 May 2011)

I had been thinking that the 2 man would be a bit of s queeze for me and the bubs this year & could do with something a wee bit bigger so had a little looksee in Millets & Blacks yesterday, 
This morning i thought i would check out our tent to see if it would do us for another year, had planned on putting it on Ebay if not - I was far from impressed to find Mrs Mousey had decided to use it to make a nice snuggly nest to have lots of mousey babies in! (Bnag goes the Ebay idea)
It would aslo seem that #1 has borrowed some of my other camping bits when he hasd gone off with Cadets and not all of it has returned!
So not only do i now need a tent, I need a cooker, pans, lights, floor mats, to name just a few! This now reduces my tent budget to lower then i had been planning.
Just looked on Millets/Blacks websites, can't see the tents i actulay looked at in store, but found a nother few that seem OK. I wondered if anyone had any experience or opinion, or if there was somethign better out there you could recomend.

http://www.millets.co.uk/camping/tents/3-4-person-tents/product/096486/AVON.html?attribute=4787820
http://www.blacks.co.uk/camping/tents/3-4-person-tents/product/096474/ISLAY.html?attribute=4785619
http://www.blacks.co.uk/camping/ten...duct/096136/cmx-phad-x3.html?attribute=167457


I have front & back panniers, but am also towing my son on his trailer, it's a double wheeled one, so has a large rack on back for carrying stuff, but I do need to be very weight concious as quite ofetn he doesn't want to pedal 
 Cheers xx


----------



## rich p (28 May 2011)

What's your budget FM? I know someone on here is selling a good 2/3 man tent for £125


----------



## funnymummy (28 May 2011)

Originaly it was about £200 bracket, but taking into account the other bits I now need to replace I reckon £100 max. I had thought i could replace all the small bits this month & then maybe get the tent next payday (end of June) & possibly be able to stretch to a bit more.
Any tent I go for would have to have a decent 'porch' area, so the bubs have somewhere to sit if we do have damp days & end up tent bound
 Cheers x


----------



## peelywally (28 May 2011)

this looks good , found it looking for the vango though .

http://www.winfieldsmegastore.com/sunncamp-evolution-300-3-man-tent-p-sf1128-c-green.html




http://www.winfieldsmegastore.com/vango-icarus-300-3-man-tent-p-icarus-300-c-ensign-blue.html


----------



## andym (29 May 2011)

Checkout Decathlon as well.

No chance of recovering the lost stuff? Someone might be holding onto it waiting for the owner to claim it.


----------



## funnymummy (29 May 2011)

Cheers Peely, thats looks Ok but might be a bit too heavy for my puny legs to carry on the bike, but I am considering driving to our destinations this year rather than going by bike/train, so a larger tent is a possibility

Andy, i'll have a look there too.
Not sure about getting any of it back, #1 doesn't even know where he's left it all!! 
I don't think he left it all in one go either think it was more a bit here a bit there, so could be up a mountain in Wales, could be on a moor in Yorkshire or one of a dozen places on Salisbury plain


----------



## Cubist (29 May 2011)

Funnymummy

Unfortunately any tent with a porch area, or even a living area will be heavier as they slip away from backpacking lightweight specs. 


Have a look at Go Outdoors. They do a large number of tents, and display the weight of each in the search results. If you can go to 7kg then this is a reasonably large tent http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/hi-gear-electron-4-p108992

Otherwise follow the link to tents, then backpacking, and have a look at http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/vango-tempest-300-3-berth-tent-p139967 which is a good size for a lightweight, but just stretches your budget a bit. A bit of googling finds the tempest for less than £100

Sorts warehouse do this for well within budget, if you can lug 6 kg around it looks great, with all the space you all need.
http://www.sportswarehouse.co.uk/products/Vango-Beta-350-3-Person-Tent.html


----------



## andym (29 May 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Andy, i'll have a look there too.
> Not sure about getting any of it back, #1 doesn't even know where he's left it all!!
> I don't think he left it all in one go either think it was more a bit here a bit there, so could be up a mountain in Wales, could be on a moor in Yorkshire or one of a dozen places on Salisbury plain


This was the Space Cadets then?

If you could stretch the budget a bit, this mught be worth considering as a spacious tent that doesn't weigh a ton - or at least it weighs less than the ones in your initial post.

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/t4-ultralight-pro-3244992/


----------



## mcshroom (29 May 2011)

It doesn't come with massive amounts of porch space, but how about the Vango Zetes 400 - less than 6kg and £55 posted


----------



## funnymummy (29 May 2011)

andym said:


> This was the Space Cadets then?



Air Cadets... but reckon some of then are secretly Space Cadets 

Cheers for those links, My old tent was a Vango, I do like their range.
I am at the moment weighing up whether to get a small/light 3 man touring type tent, or to ditch the idea & go for a 'real' family sized one.
Past couple of years we've done short local (30-40 miles from home) tours & a few further off ones travelling by train, carrying nothing but the basic essentials.
Am now thinking of using the car & going for much longer breaks, so a family sized tent with a few extra luxuries, table, chairs, air beds, real food not dehydrated packet jobs, might be the best idea.
We'll still be on bikes once there, just be arriving by car - This would mean we could go much further afield & stay longer.
I think it would make for a better holiday for my bubs, But I just love the idea of doing it all by bike.. Oh decisions, decisions!!


----------



## billflat12 (29 May 2011)

Easy " Sack the cat & invent a cunning plan" ie. buy a large bargain basement tent and quality lightweight kit for future tours . Then drive to a "basecamp" area, & have fun planning and riding from another area, come end of season you should find a bargain lightweight tent for next year. !
I bought a 6 berth scaffell rock (gelert) £39 from B&Q !! last year 
Then purchused a vango spirit 200+ for £50 from a seasonal camping display on the last day of sale !! 


The aforementioned £39 B&Q tent reviews,
http://reviews.diy.c...633/reviews.htm
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/tents/p/Gelert-Scafell-Rock-Eclipse-6/1901


----------



## funnymummy (29 May 2011)

Brillinat idea Bill xx


----------



## Muddyfox (30 May 2011)

rich p said:


> What's your budget FM? I know someone on here is selling a good 2/3 man tent for £125




Rich .. if your referring to mine then im not sure the Vango Spirit 200+ will be big enough for 3 people ? it may be ok as 2 of them will be children 







Funny Mummy if you need a tent quickly and dont have the funds then i would be happy to send you the tent and wait for the money .. 

As an alternative have a look at the Peakland Calver 300 Tent it is 4.7kg's with a good packed size and its reduced from £79.99 to £59.99 



Foxy


----------



## funnymummy (31 May 2011)

Muddyfox said:


> Funny Mummy if you need a tent quickly and dont have the funds then i would be happy to send you the tent and wait for the money ..
> 
> As an alternative have a look at the Peakland Calver 300 Tent it is 4.7kg's with a good packed size and its reduced from £79.99 to £59.99
> 
> ...



Aaw Thnak you Foxy, that is so kind xx
I'm stiil undecided which way to go, I've looked at a few 'larger' family tents this week & am sort of thinking it would be more practical long term, But i may still get a small tent so can go off on my own (if/when) the bubs go to their dads


----------



## fimm (1 Jun 2011)

FunnyMummy, have you ever come across Alpkit? http://www.alpkit.com/
They don't do tents, but they do do a range of camping mats and stuff, and are very well thought of for being good value and good quality for the price.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 Jun 2011)

I have this one. Great value for of price.


----------



## Muddyfox (1 Jun 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Aaw Thnak you Foxy, that is so kind xx
> I'm stiil undecided which way to go, I've looked at a few 'larger' family tents this week & am sort of thinking it would be more practical long term




I think a larger tent would be the way to go FM .. my Vango is a cracking tent but i dont think i'd want to spend a night in it with 2 other people even if they were children, its selling point is its weight and large porch area and not its sleeping area 

Have a look at Simply Hike as they show you a small video clip of the tents which will give you a better idea of size than a picture on a website 

Foxy x


----------



## funnymummy (21 Jun 2011)

Cheers for those guys, I've replaced most of my missing gear now - Just need to decide which tent we go for now!


----------



## J-Lo (21 Jun 2011)

Ive got a quick question.. maybe a stupid one too... When you go cycle touring with these large'ish tents do you keep your bike in the porch for security (if it fits?). Or are there usually places to tie your bike down for the night at most campsites (this is what I worry about)? As you can tell I havent been cycle touring yet!


----------



## funnymummy (21 Jun 2011)

I normaly try to pitch as close to as a solid object as possible, then chain my bike to that.


----------



## vernon (21 Jun 2011)

A larger tent will make more sense for you as a family. A smaller tent just for you and cycle camping also makes perfect sense.

Keep an eye on http://www.cheaptents.co.uk they have a good range of tents and great bargains sometimes appear but you'll have to act immediately when you spot them. 

Also, if you identify a tent that you want, using www.Froogle.com at the end of the season will identify a plethora of cheap sources.


----------



## vernon (21 Jun 2011)

J-Lo said:


> Ive got a quick question.. maybe a stupid one too... When you go cycle touring with these large'ish tents do you keep your bike in the porch for security (if it fits?). Or are there usually places to tie your bike down for the night at most campsites (this is what I worry about)? As you can tell I havent been cycle touring yet!



Lock your bike to the largest immovable object that you can find e.g. a tree or fencing


----------



## funnymummy (22 Jun 2011)

vernon said:


> A larger tent will make more sense for you as a family. A smaller tent just for you and cycle camping also makes perfect sense.



I suppose this could be a slight variant on the n+1 formula


----------



## funnymummy (22 Jun 2011)

Tent #1 has been ordered....Vango Icarus 400 This will be the family tent, delivery is due on Friday - alreday have plans for this weekend, but the 2/3 July is looking good for a w/end getaway 
But I am thinking that this.... Vango Alpha May be my n+1 for odd solo weekends away


----------



## vernon (22 Jun 2011)

funnymummy said:


> I suppose this could be a slight variant on the n+1 formula



N+1 can be applied to lots of nice things 

At Chateau Vernon there's currently six tents and having looked enviously at some nice lightweight tents while researching your options I found myself suddenly in the position to buy one or two thanks to a gas bill rebate. I dare not take the plunge as my wife is a firm believer that I should adopt an N-1 approach to tents and bikes until 1 =< N =< 3


----------



## funnymummy (23 Jun 2011)

vernon said:


> N+1 can be applied to lots of nice things



 I am applying N+1 to my summer (cycling) wardrobe.. well, if i'm going to be toodling round the lanes, roughing it in a tent, no washer/dryer within miles I will need several more sets of kit 
...Of course I have also realised that the little single burner camping stove, is fine for my own use/cycling, but longer hols with the family will require far more complicated catering & therfeore a larger cooker may be required..Oh I LIKE N+1 




vernon said:


> I dare not take the plunge as my wife is a firm believer that I should adopt an N-1 approach to tents and bikes until 1 =< N =< 3



That is just rude!


----------



## peelywally (23 Jun 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Tent #1 has been ordered....Vango Icarus 400 This will be the family tent, delivery is due on Friday - alreday have plans for this weekend, but the 2/3 July is looking good for a w/end getaway
> But I am thinking that this.... Vango Alpha May be my n+1 for odd solo weekends away



nice tent that , good storage area for bikes in porch aswell by the look of it .


----------



## battered (24 Jun 2011)

Good choices in the end IMO. You don't want a tent with a porch for backpacking because it just weighs too much. 7kg? No thanks. If you are towing the thing about then you want a tent that is JUST big enough to sleep everyone and with a SMALL porch for cooking if it's raining. "I want a porch to sit in if it's raining" - No you don't. If you are on a backpacking trip and it's raining then GO SOMEWHERE DRY or get out riding and put up with it. Tents with porches and somewhere to sit if it's raining are for car camping.

This approach means that you can get a 2kg tent for yourself and a couple of kids crammed in for short trips and you have already gained 5kg that you don't have to drag about.


----------



## funnymummy (24 Jun 2011)

Thnaks Guys xx
The tent arrived today, it's sat in my living room, in it's bag looking all lovely & crisp begging to be pitched
#3 has his SN club in the morn, so #3 & I will be off to the park accross the road to test puting it up - couldn't do it in my bcak graden this eve, as we have an invasion of nasty viscious red ants Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## funnymummy (1 Jul 2011)

We are off to the Witterings - See ya Sunday!!


----------



## Arfcollins (2 Jul 2011)

Happened to look in Millett's window today, and came out with a Eurohike Backpacker for £25 - reduced from £65. It weighs 2.5 kg. I put it up today and it is a bit of a squeeze for two but seems OK. I have another, larger, Eurohike tent that survived the torrential rain and Glastonbury drunks walking over it last weekend, so the £25 sounds like a bargain.

Anyone with long-term experience of these tents? Am I going to find they don't last?

*
*


----------



## vernon (2 Jul 2011)

Arfcollins said:


> Anyone with long-term experience of these tents? Am I going to find they don't last?



The fibreglass poles might not be durable.


----------



## funnymummy (3 Jul 2011)

Had a fabulous weekend, needed a wee bit of help to put the tent up, trying to bend the poles into the pins was definatly not a one man job! We took the bikes & cycled for miles round the quite little lanes, the weather was awesome during the day, but absolutley freezing at night. I woke up Fri at a round 3am & could see my breath!
I had to go get my hoody & a fleecy jacket out the car, but was still so cold by 4am I had both tthe cooker & gas lmap on which did begin to warm me up but made me worry about fumes in an unventilated area! 
At 5am I wandered over to the shower block & spent 40 mins under a scaulding shower! But neither of my busb woke up & wern't the slightest bit chiily??!!
I rode into Chicester first thing Sat morn & bought a cheap Argos quilt!
Took a few attempts to roll the tent up & get into back into it's bag this afternoon...managed it on the 4th attempt, couldn't zip the bag up but was bebyond caring by then 





​


----------



## Cubist (3 Jul 2011)

Be very careful what you admit to. There is a growing consensus that people who can get tents back into their original packaging ought to be burned as witches......




Looks lovely, and sounds like a fun weekend once you'd warmed up!


----------



## funnymummy (6 Jul 2011)

Cubist said:


> Be very careful what you admit to. There is a growing consensus that people who can get tents back into their original packaging ought to be burned as witches......



I've been called worse


----------

